# Capability of an ATV for plowing question



## M Runner (Nov 22, 2008)

I llive in rural NW Ohio and my driveway is approximately 150ft long with a 30x48 parking area at the one end for my shop. And as you can imagine, I sometimes get some nice size drifts. I currently plow with my 1990 Chevy 3/4 ton 4x4 with a Western plow. Never had any problems my rig does a fine job. Problem is the old truck is getting tired and it's only a matter of time before I have to replace it.

My question is will a larger ATV with a plow do the job for me? Thanks in advance.


----------



## rm25x (Sep 5, 2009)

I don't see why not. I have pushed 12"+ with mine no problem. Just have to be smart about it.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

You should keep your Chevy and use it as a plow truck IMO. But if you get a 500 or bigger with a 60" plow you should be in good shape IMO.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

yes a ATV should due your area just fine. How big due your drift's get? and due they taper off that you can start at the small side and work your way taking small pass to remove them?

or due they blow in a solid line across the lane from bank to bank?

thanks.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

yeah a good size atv will do it but the truck will be warmer!


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

more than 2 ft of snow and your not getting it done with a atv, a snowblower and a atv maybe, and your gonna be awhile too.

all my info is from the dusting we receive, everyday of winter.


----------



## rm25x (Sep 5, 2009)

deere615;816721 said:


> yeah a good size atv will do it but the truck will be warmer!


Yeah but an ATV is more fun!


----------



## Steve G. (Jan 18, 2009)

A 500 or bigger will do it, get a 60" blade to.


----------

